# Anyone everhung Phillip Jeffries' Granite Stone?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Apparently it has actual tiny rocks and stuff on the paper. If anyone has ever hung this, I was just wondering how it cuts.... Heres a link:https://www.phillipjeffries.com/search?term=granite+stone


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck my man!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

4" grinder?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I hung it, not a problem, hung nicely. Cut ok too. The "stones" are faux, kind of like a mica product if you've ever installed that.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ProWallGuy said:


> I hung it, not a problem, hung nicely. Cut ok too. The "stones" are faux, kind of like a mica product if you've ever installed that.


Okay, cool. Thank you.


----------

